# 3 Hour Cowl



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.malcolmandmarcus.com/malcolm-and-marcus/2010/04/free-superquick-cowl-pattern.html


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is different... thank you!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Me too, me too! Printed this one off...will look for perfect yarn this weekend (from my stash this time!)


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I need more time! I need more time! I need more time!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

More time and at least another set of hands, right?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

I love all your links! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for another great pattern!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

looks fun, thanks!


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Deb! I love it! Printed it off and will play with some nice dyed yarn this evening. Its perfect for some quickie gifts for Christmas, birthdays etc. Thank you!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Deb When ever you post a pattern I know it will be a winner..


----------



## SuellenPA (Feb 7, 2013)

Can anyone provide me with the pattern? I click the link and go to a search whose name is malcolmandmarcus. No link to this wonderful looking cowl? Thanks.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Sent you PM


SuellenPA said:


> Can anyone provide me with the pattern? I click the link and go to a search whose name is malcolmandmarcus. No link to this wonderful looking cowl? Thanks.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't get it either, but I am sure it would be cool.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't get it either.


----------



## allieemc2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bummer, the link is dead. I actually saw the cowl on pinterest, and then went on a google search (hunt) for it, I was wondering if you'd be able to share the pattern, or if anyone could share it? 

Thanks


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I to did not get the pattern just a another search engine.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I went searching and poof they are gone. Haven't seen a post since 2010. If any one has the pattern can you pm me it looks like a wonderful one.


----------

